# Argentinian Style Grill Kit (Universal for 22.5" Weber-Style Grills)



## garvinque (Nov 3, 2016)

Has anyone seen this for the Weber Kettle. On Amazon for $227.12 _Free Shipping for Prime Members_













Argentinian Style Grill Kit.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Nov 3, 2016


















Argentinian Style Grill Kit 1.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Nov 3, 2016


















Argentinian Style Grill Kit 2.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Nov 3, 2016


















Argentinian Style Grill Kit 3.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Nov 3, 2016






Looks better than the Gabby grills!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2016)

That looks cool!

I can't believe how many accessories they make for Weber kettles.

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 4, 2016)

Now if that doubled as a rotisserie set up, i would definitely be interested.


----------

